# home made buck lure



## chessiedog1 (May 27, 2010)

there was a old man who made his own buck lure and sold it in his tackle-bow shop.worked very well,alot of hunters here loved it.anyone out there make home made buck lure please let me know


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

chessiedog1 said:


> there was a old man who made his own buck lure and sold it in his tackle-bow shop.worked very well,alot of hunters here loved it.anyone out there make home made buck lure please let me know


I would guess all he did was pee in a jug and let it cure. If you keep a half gallon milk jug outside, pee in it until it's 3/4 full, then add 1/2 cup ammonia and a pureed apple and let it sit with the lid partially on for a few weeks.


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I would guess all he did was pee in a jug and let it cure. If you keep a half gallon milk jug outside, pee in it until it's 3/4 full, then add 1/2 cup ammonia and a pureed apple and let it sit with the lid partially on for a few weeks.


No thanks....
It might work, but I'll never know.
ukey:


----------



## Spartans8989 (Oct 21, 2009)

*Vk*

anyone ever take some vanilla extract and apple juice and mix, it smells almost just like the stuff D. Fitzgerald sells for 15$ a bottle and seems to attract all kinds of animals.


----------



## hank57 (May 10, 2010)

how much of each do you pour in the jug?
sure sounds like it should work.
henry


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

*Mineral*

I make my own its primarily like a lot of homemade mineral mixes minus a key special ingredient. I call it Cal-Cain.....


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

*Dont Use a Jug Try a Spray Bottle*



hank57 said:


> how much of each do you pour in the jug?
> sure sounds like it should work.
> henry


I put apple cider in a spray bottle and spray the trees and leaves around my shooting lane. Brings them in....:darkbeer:


----------



## Gladiator (Jul 24, 2010)

turkeycallmaker said:


> No thanks....
> It might work, but I'll never know.
> ukey:


oh gosh...I hear ya! ukey:


----------



## easyeriq (Feb 10, 2008)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I would guess all he did was pee in a jug and let it cure. If you keep a half gallon milk jug outside, pee in it until it's 3/4 full, then add 1/2 cup ammonia and a pureed apple and let it sit with the lid partially on for a few weeks.


Shake vigorously with ice and serve in a martini glass with an olive.:darkbeer:


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Jul 1, 2008)

turkeycallmaker said:


> No thanks....
> It might work, but I'll never know.
> ukey:


You'll never know? Can you read/see?
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=mock+scrape+bucks


----------



## jleepeters (Dec 26, 2009)

I see killdees brew has made its way to AT


----------



## punchy8 (Aug 10, 2009)

jleepeters said:


> I see killdees brew has made its way to AT


Yes, It has!! All the way from GON. I use that exact mix of Piss, ammonia and apples every year. Thanks Killdee


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

actually there was a show on tv where a trapper showed how to make your own buck lure and i wrote the recipe down but i've never made it


----------



## frankthe tank (Aug 27, 2009)

What we do is cut the tarsal glands out of the back legs, and then pin them or wedge them in a tree under your stand, makes a decent lure/cover scent... rain or dew will make them drip scent for a while, 

we've tried to keep them in a zip lock baggy kept in the back of the pickup,, but they go rancid or dry out or stink too much to touch,


----------



## turkeycallmaker (Jun 10, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> You'll never know? Can you read/see?
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=44237&highlight=mock+scrape+bucks


Wow, I just got trolled...

Actually, the thought of repeatedly peeing in a milk jug over an extended period of time, then mixing it with ammonia and apple juice has no appeal to me. My response was more of a silly way to say "no thanks", or "you won't catch me trying it". 

Either way, you don't need to get all bent out of shape about it and question the intelligence of someone you don't know. Just don't keep your jug in the fridge... you might grab the wrong one at breakfast.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I can't believe that I'm giving thought to peeing in a jug. If it's stupid but it works, it ain't stupid.


----------



## FearedFactor (Nov 17, 2004)

frankthe tank said:


> What we do is cut the tarsal glands out of the back legs, and then pin them or wedge them in a tree under your stand, makes a decent lure/cover scent... rain or dew will make them drip scent for a while,
> 
> we've tried to keep them in a zip lock baggy kept in the back of the pickup,, but they go rancid or dry out or stink too much to touch,


You have to freeze them. Usually I cut a few out at the processors, they don't care. Put in a ziploc bag and freeze hem until next rut. after they thaw (don't microwave) you will want to wet them, but the horomone is not wter based it's more oily. Think more like the oil on your nose, not like sweat. I let two or three of them soak in light mineral oil for a day or two before using. (Light mineral oil is cheap, odorless and tasteless).


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

if you go on www.huntmdown.com/Homemadelure.html there are several recipies for making your own deer lure and this is the same thing i saw on tv


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i just tried clicking on that link and it won't work so if you google toquin musk you can find it that way


----------



## big_dog (Mar 10, 2010)

my great grandfather would carefully take the pee sack out of what ever he shot buck or doe and bottle it in little glass bottles, nothing work slike the real thing


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

what about peanut butter slabbed up against a tree or stump...

and or what about vanilla extract for a lure.

i saw both on here before and some recipe for them......?


----------



## woodchipper (Aug 3, 2010)

*when ican make it it works great... like .... scary great.*

recipe for the all time most awesome deer lure i have ever managed to make.
four pounds acorns... reds will work but i find the bigger the better. 
four pounds pecans
four pounds hickory nuts
three cups corn meal
three cups sea salt
two cups brown sugar 
eight cups apple sauce
three cups molasses
half cup vanilla extract
three gallons apple juice.
half a salt lick.
shell the nuts. grind all dry ingredients together, 
mix wet ingredients in a different bucket, mix only enough to take with you to your stand or blind... in an emergency you can even eat some of this yourself for a protein packed survival meal..lol


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

easyeriq said:


> Shake vigorously with ice and serve in a martini glass with an olive.:darkbeer:


Is that waht they mean by "DIRTY MARTINI"?


----------



## USMCarcher26 (Apr 2, 2005)

*Holy crap*



woodchipper said:


> recipe for the all time most awesome deer lure i have ever managed to make.
> four pounds acorns... reds will work but i find the bigger the better.
> four pounds pecans
> four pounds hickory nuts
> ...


That sounds like you'd need a 55gal barrel to mix all that.


----------



## woodchipper (Aug 3, 2010)

i usually mix the dry ingredients in an old blue tupperware tote. the wet ingredients i will mix in a five gallon bucket with a lid. then whenever i go and stage a stand for the next days hunt i will mix up enough to fill a cardboard milk carton into a wet paste. when i get to the stand i will plop it here and there... especially on old wet pumnky logs or even piles of leaves. by the time i get into my stand in the morning i can usually depend on at least one or two deer still trying to lick the last moresels of it out of any little cracks it may have slipped into... even saw them eat most of the stump away like in the old cmere deer commercial.


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw a show on the outdoor channel the other day that had an old timer mixing up a batch of buck lure but I can't remember all the ingriedients. There weren't many (maybe 4). I know it had buck testicles and vodka for sure and I think one of the other ingredients was glycerin. This guy looked like he knew his stuff but who knows.


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

synthetic tonquin musk will attract everything, its a old trappers secret...used to be able to get the real stuff but its very very expensive now so most use the synthetic....used it for years trapping and critters really like it, had deer always finding my sets and pawing around them... mix with vanilla extract should attract them like crazy...dont be surprised if you have ***** foxes etc. showing up though...


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

klemsontigers7 said:


> I would guess all he did was pee in a jug and let it cure. If you keep a half gallon milk jug outside, pee in it until it's 3/4 full, then add 1/2 cup ammonia and a pureed apple and let it sit with the lid partially on for a few weeks.


what does cured urine smell like? what does curing urine do? what does adding apple puree do? what does ammonia do to the mix? 

the anwers to all this may give us an idea of how it works and how we can use it to our advantange to make our own lures


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

yes that old trapper was john thorpe and that's the recipe i have i've seen that show a couple of times


----------



## cabinetcrafter (Mar 26, 2009)

*lure ingredients*

Here's a link for just about any scent one could need. www.adirondackoutdoor.com


----------



## jleepeters (Dec 26, 2009)

rookiebowholder said:


> what does cured urine smell like? what does curing urine do? what does adding apple puree do? what does ammonia do to the mix?
> 
> the anwers to all this may give us an idea of how it works and how we can use it to our advantange to make our own lures


No one over on the other forum knows why, we just all followed the directions and it works, go up in the post and find the link to GON, lots of pics and talk about it on that thread


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

when you set urine out to cure all your doing is letting it turn to ammonia, thats why animals dont shy from human urine after a hr or so, it breaks down to ammonia which is what all urines do... when you add ammonia to cured human urine your just giving it a stronger ammonia smell.. 
thats also why I dont worry about peeing from my stands anymore, about 3 yrs. ago I had a 140 class buck plus 3 other bucks come up to my stand after I had taken a leak, the 140 in. buck spent 25 minutes licking it off the leaves and ground while doing a lip curl every now and then. Whats bad is couldnt shoot him cause Id shot a dink the week before..


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

dbowling said:


> when you set urine out to cure all your doing is letting it turn to ammonia, thats why animals dont shy from human urine after a hr or so, it breaks down to ammonia which is what all urines do... when you add ammonia to cured human urine your just giving it a stronger ammonia smell..
> thats also why I dont worry about peeing from my stands anymore, about 3 yrs. ago I had a 140 class buck plus 3 other bucks come up to my stand after I had taken a leak, the 140 in. buck spent 25 minutes licking it off the leaves and ground while doing a lip curl every now and then. Whats bad is couldnt shoot him cause Id shot a dink the week before..


hmm read that ammonia is not good.... well not ammonia from urine probobly but the ammonia you buy is bad not good to mess around with..... well what does adding apple puree to the amonia do?


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

*apple*



rookiebowholder said:


> hmm read that ammonia is not good.... well not ammonia from urine probobly but the ammonia you buy is bad not good to mess around with..... well what does adding apple puree to the amonia do?


 your just adding a sweet food smell to it that appeals to that sense... deer can differiniate between multiple smells all at once...thats why you can douse yourself with cover scent and they still know your human..so by using both if they are hungry the apple appeals to them or at least makes them curious and the urine makes them want to check out the new deer in the woods...


----------



## jimmy lee (Jul 28, 2010)

I keep a gallon jug of my urine in the back out shed,that is a yr old just for making my brew. I use apples also,with a very small amount of cinnamin. I've used apple sauce and cinnamin mixed also.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

dbowling said:


> your just adding a sweet food smell to it that appeals to that sense... deer can differiniate between multiple smells all at once...thats why you can douse yourself with cover scent and they still know your human..so by using both if they are hungry the apple appeals to them or at least makes them curious and the urine makes them want to check out the new deer in the woods...


okay so far its all about amonia smell with a touch of apple..... then why not just use amonia and skip the urine? same goes for apple, just use the apple that is


----------



## grimmsterdad (Jul 28, 2014)

easyeriq said:


> Shake vigorously with ice and serve in a martini glass with an olive.:darkbeer:


"Stirred not shaken, it bruises the ice."


----------

